# Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!



## Khazar (19. März 2014)

*Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*

Wie man auf der Oculus Rift Homepage sehen kann, ist die Dev-Kit 2.0 zum Vorbestellen freigegeben. Die Bestellungen sollen im Juli 2014 ausgeliefert werden.

Preis für Deutschland:


> Shipping: $55.00 USD
> Tax: $76.95 USD
> Order Total: $481.95 USD Oder 357,34€



Bei Kreditkarte werden 50$ sofort abgebucht und 430$ werden reserviert.

Hier die Stats:


> Specifications
> 
> Resolution
> 960 x 1080 Per Eye  Low Persistence
> ...


Quelle: The All New Oculus Rift Development Kit 2 (DK2) Virtual Reality Headset | Oculus Rift - Virtual Reality Headset for 3D Gaming

Im Prinzip eine neuere Version der "Crystal Cove" Version, also mit Kamera und so weiter.

P.S. Die Bestellseite hat am Anfang eine Menge Probleme bereitet, aber das hat sich wieder gelegt und Kreditkarte und Paypal sollten jetzt ohne Probleme funktionieren.

P.P.S. Meins ist schon bestellt. 

Update, paar Infos zu der CV:

Naja die Consumer Version soll Ende des Jahres kommen, also hat man mit der Dev 2.0 keinen soooo großen Vorsprung.

Sie arbeiten im Moment auch hart an der ersten Consumer Version.

Die OR-Entwickler haben selbst gesagt, das nur echte Entwickler sich die Dev 2.0 holen sollten, weil die Consumer Version "right around the corner" ist:
Hands-On: Oculus Rift Development Kit 2 Virtual Reality Headset


----------



## Gummert (19. März 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*

Och mann... dauer Zwiebelleder dieses Jahr, kommt kaum davon weg


----------



## DerpMonstah (19. März 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*

Freut mich ja irgendwie gar nicht, hatte schon gehofft dass es bis Juli die Consumer Version gibt.


----------



## Khazar (19. März 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*

siehe Update


----------



## TheSebi41 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*

Schaut schon echt gut aus, aber ich werde noch sicher ein Jahr warten :|
Bis dann wirklich die Unterstützung dafür bei genug Games vorhanden ist 
Der Preis sinkt wohl auch noch wenn genug verkauft wird.


----------



## Tiz92 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*

Hoffe die erste Consumer Version kommt bald. Dann werde ich noch eine Version warten die die gröbsten Kinderfehler behebt und dann kaufe ich mir vielleicht eine.


----------



## sierratango06 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*

Wuhu Bestellt  Hatte schon das 1er Dev Kit, und das war schon der absolute Wahnsinn. Jetzt noch mit Tracking und der höheren Auflösung?  
Soviele Demo´s wie es derzeit gibt und ständig wächst der Oculus Store. Noch dazu gibt es schon so einige Spiele welche unterstützt werden (VorpX). Wenn man das Teil noch vor der finalen Version verkauft, macht man eigentlich so gut wie keinen Verlust. In der Bucht wird normalerweise der Neupreis auf Gebrauchte Kit´s gezahlt. Bei meinem 1er Dev Kit habe ich sogar noch Gewinn gemacht


----------



## Superwip (19. März 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*

Ich wäre vorsichtig... die Sony Morpheus kann sich schon bald als deutlich besser im Vergleich zur Oculus herausstellen.

Sony hat jedenfalls ein ganz anderes Know-How im Optikbereich und kann eigene Microdisplays fertigen.


----------



## benTi1985 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich wäre vorsichtig... die Sony Morpheus kann sich schon bald als deutlich besser im Vergleich zur Oculus herausstellen.
> 
> Sony hat jedenfalls ein ganz anderes Know-How im Optikbereich und kann eigene Microdisplays fertigen.


 
Das mag ja sein. Aber für Morpheus wird eine PS4 benötigt (Stand heute 19.03.2014). Ausserdem ist die Oculus Rift viel offener was Indie Entwickler betrifft.

Ich sehe für Sonys Morpheus keine Zukunft wenn sie nicht Plattformübregreifend funktioniert.


----------



## Norisk699 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*

Mal eine Frage an erfahrene Oculus-Besitzer (DEV-KIT 1):

Gibt es eine gute Anlaufstelle hier im Forum oder gibt es eine gute externe Anlaufstelle, wo Erfahrungen ausgetauscht werden können? 

Ich habe nun auch ein devkit bestellt. Ich brenne schon darauf, einige Rennspiele damit auszuprobieren.

Übrigens: Wieso wird F1 2011 unterstützt und F1 2013 nicht?...


----------



## Capone2412 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*

Ich drücke der Oculus Rift auch alle Daumen.

Aus einer Kickstarter-Kampagne mit überwältigendem Support wurde ein Projekt realisiert, das einfach nur genial werden kann.

Wenn noch eine Premium-Edition oder so ähnlich mit WQHD-Display käme, wäre das natürlich die absolute Krönung und sofort gekauft - egal was es kostet (naja fast egal )!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Superwip (19. März 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*



> Das mag ja sein. Aber für Morpheus wird eine PS4 benötigt (Stand heute 19.03.2014). Ausserdem ist die Oculus Rift viel offener was Indie Entwickler betrifft.
> 
> Ich sehe für Sonys Morpheus keine Zukunft wenn sie nicht Plattformübregreifend funktioniert.



Ich gehe nicht davon aus das das stimmt bzw. stimmen kann.

Ihr Videosignal bekommt die Morpheus ziemlich sicher über HDMI, das funktioniert auch auf dem PC und Sony wäre blöd das einzuschränken (falls es überhaupt möglich ist). Vielleicht gibt es anfangs keine Treiber zum auslesen der Sensoren aber ich nehme an das sich das schnell ändern wird, ob Sony will oder nicht.

Wenn das Teil aber tatsächlich nicht Plattform übergreifend wird sehe ich dafür auch keine Zukunft, jedenfalls nicht bei mir.



> Wenn noch eine Premium-Edition oder so ähnlich mit WQHD-Display käme, wäre das natürlich die absolute Krönung und sofort gekauft - egal was es kostet (naja fast egal )!



Palmer persönlich hat mir auf der GC gesagt das es keine Premium Version geben wird. Sie werden das beste Micro Display verbauen das sie bekommen können (selbst bauen können sie verständlicher Weise keines) und zwar in der "normalen" Version. Er hat auch gemeint das er längerfristig in Richtung 4k gehen will und das es ihm egal wäre wenn die Brille DP voraussetzt, hohe Auflösung und Bildwiederholrate sind wichtiger als Kompatibilität.

Full-HD ist schon ziemlich gut und weit besser als die normale Oculus aber auch noch weit davon entfernt ideal zu sein.


----------



## Rollora (19. März 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*

Habs zwar schon seit einiger Zeit, hoffe aber, dass bald die Consumer Version kommt - und das um einiges günstiger, die Technik kann nur was, wenn sie auch günstig ist. Vielleicht machen sie auch ein Einsteigermodell (günstig) und eines für HD ("normal"Preis)


----------



## stylemongo (20. März 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich gehe nicht davon aus das das stimmt bzw. stimmen kann.
> 
> Ihr Videosignal bekommt die Morpheus ziemlich sicher über HDMI, das funktioniert auch auf dem PC und Sony wäre blöd das einzuschränken (falls es überhaupt möglich ist). Vielleicht gibt es anfangs keine Treiber zum auslesen der Sensoren aber ich nehme an das sich das schnell ändern wird, ob Sony will oder nicht.
> 
> ...



 Also mal abgesehen davon das man die Box der Brille mit einem Dongle versehen kann, der diese nur auf der PS4 nutzbar macht, braucht man ja auch
noch Treiber damit das Ganze auch sauber funktioniert... ich sage nicht das es nicht möglich sein könnte, nur das es dann vielleicht nicht in dem
Umfang funktionieren wird wie auf der Konsole.... Zum Thema Auflösungen jeder hätte gerne QHD kann es sich aber nicht leisten


----------



## Khazar (20. März 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*

Zu dem Thema Auflösung:
Laut dem reddit von Oculus Ruft, haben die Entwickler gesagt das die Consumer Version wohl definitiv höher als Full HD/1080p gehen soll.



Norisk699 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an erfahrene Oculus-Besitzer (DEV-KIT 1):
> 
> Gibt es eine gute Anlaufstelle hier im Forum oder gibt es eine gute externe Anlaufstelle, wo Erfahrungen ausgetauscht werden können?
> 
> ...


 
Hier solltest du finden was du suchst. ^^



Rollora schrieb:


> Habs zwar schon seit einiger Zeit, hoffe aber, dass bald die Consumer Version kommt - und das um einiges günstiger, die Technik kann nur was, wenn sie auch günstig ist. Vielleicht machen sie auch ein Einsteigermodell (günstig) und eines für HD ("normal"Preis)


 
Du hast schon die Crystal Cove? 




Superwip schrieb:


> Ich wäre vorsichtig... die Sony Morpheus kann sich schon bald als deutlich besser im Vergleich zur Oculus herausstellen.
> 
> Sony hat jedenfalls ein ganz anderes Know-How im Optikbereich und kann eigene Microdisplays fertigen.


 
Mal von dem ganzen Plattform Gedöns abgesehen.. who cares? Wer zuerst kommt wird zuerst gekauft. Ich habe gesagt: "Die erste Full HD VR wird gekauft." Und das habe ich auch gemacht. Wenn sie mist ist wird sie verkauft und auf eine andere gewartet.


----------



## stylemongo (20. März 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*

Genau darum hab ich mir die DK2 gestern auch bestellt...


----------



## jamie (20. März 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*

Lecker! Hätte ja schon mal Lust, ist ja auch relativ erschwinglich...


----------



## Seabound (20. März 2014)

Motion Sickness FTW! Ach ne, soll ja mit 2.0 besser geworden sein...


----------



## Khazar (20. März 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*

Jo so sieht es aus. Und da es vorher ja auch nur einige Menschen betroffen hat und das jetzt sogar noch mehr verringert wurde, kann man nur sagen: der Juli kann kommen.


----------



## stylemongo (20. März 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*

Also laut diesem Artikel IST die DK2 weit besser als die Sony Lösung.....

VR-Brillen: Sony Morpheus und Oculus Rift 2 im Vergleich | c't


----------



## benTi1985 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*

Genau das was ich schon die ganze Zeit sage.

Oculus Rift + PlayStation Move = Unschlagbar.

Leider hapert es bei PS Move an der PC Kompatibilität.

Kann man nur hoffen dass jemand ne gescheite API veröffentlicht. Die von Sony wird nicht mehr gepfelgt.


----------



## lol2k (20. März 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*

Auf Reddit wurde einen Oculus Rift Simulator gepostet. Dort lassen sich verschiedene Auflösungen einstellen, sehr interessant!

oculus rift simulator


----------



## benTi1985 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*



lol2k schrieb:


> Auf Reddit wurde einen Oculus Rift Simulator gepostet. Dort lassen sich verschiedene Auflösungen einstellen, sehr interessant!
> 
> oculus rift simulator


 
Cool. Oculus Rift Dev.-Kit 2.0 sieht dann aus wie Einstellung *2* mit *Low Persistence*?


----------



## TheErichXD (20. März 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*

Man ne frage Leute es steht ja drin das Oculus Rift DK2 nur HDMI 1.4b unterstützt hab ich jetzt mit meiner GTX 680 die nur 1.4a hat ein Problem oder geht das trotzdem? Und wenn ja is das Ding sogut wie bestellt 

Danke schon mal für die Antwort im Vorraus


----------



## Khazar (20. März 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*

@TheErichXD

Hmm.. schwer zu sagen denn:


> *HDMI 1.4a
> Release Date: March 2010*
> 
> Specs:
> ...



Edit: Im Prinzip soll das heißen, das ich meine Zweifel habe, das die Bandbreite von 1.4b an deinem 1.4a Anschluss bedient werden kann.

P.S. ich hätte noch ne evga 780 sc acx im Angebot.


----------



## TheErichXD (20. März 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*

@Khazar erstmal thx für deine Antwort und danke wegen des angebots doch ich warte lieber noch auf Maxwell mit 20nm


----------



## TheErichXD (20. März 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*

Gibt es überhaupt außer HDMI 1.4b eine andere Möglichkeit das DK2 zu betreiben? Wie z.B. Displayport oder so


----------



## Khazar (20. März 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*



TheErichXD schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt außer HDMI 1.4b eine andere Möglichkeit das DK2 zu betreiben? Wie z.B. Displayport oder so


 
Beim DK2 wie es aussieht nicht nein. Es sei denn du nimmst ein Adapter. ^^


----------



## benTi1985 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*



TheErichXD schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt außer HDMI 1.4b eine andere Möglichkeit das DK2 zu betreiben? Wie z.B. Displayport oder so


 
Gute Frage. Ist es möglich Oculus Rift per "DisplyPot zu HDMI"-Kabel anzuschließen? (DisplayPort von Grafikkarte zu HDMI an Oculus Rift)


----------



## Khazar (20. März 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*



benTi1985 schrieb:


> Gute Frage. Ist es möglich Oculus Rift per "DisplyPot zu HDMI"-Kabel anzuschließen?


 
Das Problem wird wohl sein, das das "HDMI-Kabel" auch den USB Anschluss enthält.

Ich habe gerade gelesen das ein Display Port Adapter bei jmd mit dem Dev-Kit 1.0 ohne Probleme funktioniert hat.


----------



## TheErichXD (20. März 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*

Ok das heißt erstmal das ich es mir noch nicht bestelle und lieber warte bis die ersten Tests da sind


----------



## Superwip (20. März 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*

Viele von euch scheinen von der falschen Annahme auszugehen das eine höhere Auflösung automatisch zu höheren Kosten führt. Das ist aber insbesondere bei OLED und LED Microdisplays nicht oder nur sehr eingeschränkt der Fall.



> Also laut diesem Artikel IST die DK2 weit besser als die Sony Lösung.....
> 
> VR-Brillen: Sony Morpheus und Oculus Rift 2 im Vergleich | c't



Peinlich für Sony.

Sony könnte OLED, LED oder LCoS Microdisplays in 4k Auflösung mit >100Hz fertigen wenn sie wirklich wollen würden was offenbar nicht der Fall ist. Hoffentlich ist das nicht final auch wenn es danach aussieht. Da das Teil aber primär für die PS4 gebaut ist würde diese bei einer hohen Auflösung oder Bildwiederholrate limitieren, vielleicht ist das der Grund für diesen Aufbau.


----------



## SaftSpalte (20. März 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*

so eine sammelbestellung wäre cool .. da würden wir eine EUR palette bestellen und sparen alle an Kosten


----------



## turbosnake (20. März 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*

Über das Sony Morpheus ist auch nur bekannt das es unter 1000$ kosten wird, da sind die 350$ der Rift deutlich angenehmer.
Ich rechne kaum damit das die Morpheus unter 500$ kosten wird, da sie nur unter 1000$ gesagt haben.


----------



## Khazar (21. März 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*

Man kann allgemein sagen, das (bis auf das Design) Sony einen weiten Schritt hinter den Oculus-Rift-Entwicklern ist.

War eigentlich auch nicht anders zu erwarten, ich meine das OR-Team arbeitet ja schon ne halbe Ewigkeit dran. Das Sony das mal so eben aufholt, wäre wohl ohne Industriespionage wohl kaum möglich.


----------



## turbosnake (21. März 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*



> das (bis auf das Design) Sony einen weiten Schritt hinter den Oculus-Rift-Entwicklern ist.


Ich finde das Sony Morpheus hässlich.


----------



## Khazar (21. März 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*

Das sollte ja auch keine Wertung sein, sondern einfach darauf hinweisen, das nur das Design bisher wirklich durchdacht ist und annähernd einem fertigen Produkt ähnelt. ^^


----------



## Superwip (22. März 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*

Function over Form.

Ich denke das Design ist eine der Stärken der Morpheus (!) denn es sorgt wohl dafür das das Gewicht sehr gut verteilt wird was sie besser geeignet für den Dauereinsatz macht.


----------



## Phyzziks (23. März 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*

Moin!

Ich find das Teil ja grundsätzlich auch sehr interessant und muss schon die ganze Zeit gegen die Gier nach einem neuen Spielzeug ankämpfen 

Mal ne Frage an die Leute, die schon ein Rift hatten/haben. Wie schaut es denn mit der benötigten Hardware aus? Also muss der Rechner da, 
wie bei z.B. nVidias 3D-Vision, auch quasi Alles doppelt berechnen und man muss dann mit einem massiven fps-Einbruch rechnen?
Ich mein aktuell dürft das noch nicht so sehr ins Gewicht fallen, da ja letztendlich quasi einfach nur 1080p vorliegen und durch zwei geteilt
werden. 
Aber wenn ich mir diesen Simulator so anschaue, würde für eine Consumerversion m.M.n. nur ein 4K Display taugen, damit man das Pixelraster 
nicht mehr sieht. Aber um 4K flüssig darzustellen musst selbst mit einer 290X oder einer 780Ti die Qualitätseinstellungen ordentlich kastrieren.
Dazu kommt noch, dass es nur bedingt sinn macht, wenn die Consumerversion für günstig Geld (z.B. 250€) zu bekommen ist, aber man ne
GPU für 500-1000€ braucht um auch nur einigermaßen flüssig spielen zu können.

Zur Diskussion bzgl. der Anschlüsse:
Das DK1 hatte ja noch so eine externe Box dabei, in der die ganze Auswerteelektrik für die Sensoren untergebracht war. Diese selbst hatte
diverse Grafikeingänge (Displayport, DVI usw.). Kann es sein, dass das DK2 auch so eine Box hat und lediglich der Ausgang der Box ein 
HDMI 1.4b Anschluss ist? HDMI ist jetzt nicht unbedingt die gängingste Anschlussversion bei Grafikkarten. Üblich ist da doch momenten
eher DVI & Displayport. Alles Andere wird dann über Adapter gelöst. Wobei doch der Displayport die zukunftssicherste Lösung sein dürfte.


----------



## Dolomedes (23. März 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*

Da ich nicht vollhänge (bin ja kein Weihnachtsbaum) Werde ich wohl auch auf den "Offiziellen Release" Warten.

...Und dann werd ich mir n geiles Rollenspiel oder Weltraumspiel kaufen.


----------



## sierratango06 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*



Superwip schrieb:


> Function over Form.
> 
> Ich denke das Design ist eine der Stärken der Morpheus (!) denn es sorgt wohl dafür das das Gewicht sehr gut verteilt wird was sie besser geeignet für den Dauereinsatz macht.


 
Ich empfand die Oculus Rift absolut perfekt vom Tragekomfort, da das Teil fast kein Gewicht mit sich bringt. Auch wenn man mehrere Stunden mit der Brille am Rechner sitzt, stört es nicht.


----------



## EvilMonk (23. März 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*



Phyzziks schrieb:


> Ich mein aktuell dürft das noch nicht so sehr ins Gewicht fallen, da ja letztendlich quasi einfach nur 1080p vorliegen und durch zwei geteilt
> werden.



Nope, das ist leider ein weit verbreiter Denkfehler. Nicht jeder zu berechnende Pixel ist gleich. In einem normalen 1080p Bild ist vieles redundant, baut aufeinander auf etc. Obwohl für die Rift insgesamt auch nur 1080p berechnet werden müssen, sind das ganze quasi zwei seperate Spielzenen (wenn man Z-Buffering mal außenvor lässt) und das ist deutlich aufwendiger weil vielmehr einzigartige Informationen gleichzeitig verarbeitet werden müssen.

-> Die Rift (ich hab DK1) ist ein Hardwarefresser.


----------



## Khazar (23. März 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*



Phyzziks schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich find das Teil ja grundsätzlich auch sehr interessant und muss schon die ganze Zeit gegen die Gier nach einem neuen Spielzeug ankämpfen
> 
> ...


 
In der aktuellen DK2 Ausführung ist keine Box dabei, der Anschluss ist direkt am OR. Sofern man mich nicht angelogen hat.  Ansonsten ist noch eine Kamera dabei die wohl mit USB angeschlossen wird.


----------



## Phyzziks (24. März 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*

Ok, das ist ja schon mal gut zu wissen und sicherlich auch wichtig.
Es wird ja auch immer wieder betont, wie wichtig es bei der Rift ist, dass die fps konstant inkl. Vsync anliegen.
Das könnte da durchaus zu einem Knackpunkt werden, gerade wenn die Auflösung noch weiter steigt.
Mein Rechner ist mit einem i5-3570K, HD7970 Lightning, 8GB RAM und SSD sicher nicht der langsamste (wenn auch nicht 
mehr top-aktuell), aber trotzdem hat gerade die GPU bei 1440p durchaus zu kämpfen und limitiert eigtl. immer. Durchgehend
60fps schaff ich nur bei weniger vordernden Titeln bzw. wenn ich die Grafikeinstellungen reduziere.
Sollte die Consumerversion z.B. mit 1440p kommen, wird es interessant, was für einen Rechner man da braucht.

Ich warte auf jeden Fall mal noch ab, auch wenn es mir sehr in den Fingern juckt. Nicht zuletzt auch, weil mich das Wirrwarr
mit dem Grafikausgang verunsichert - ich bin schonmal mit nem 120hz Monitor auf die Schnauze gefallen, weil der nur Duallink-DVI
konnte und meine 7970 nur Singlelink-DVI bzw. eben Displayports bietet.


----------



## Khazar (24. März 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*



Phyzziks schrieb:


> 60fps schaff ich nur bei weniger vordernden Titeln bzw. wenn ich die Grafikeinstellungen reduziere.
> Sollte die Consumerversion z.B. mit 1440p kommen, wird es interessant, was für einen Rechner man da braucht.


 
Man muss hier bedenken, das die 1440p hauptsächlich wegen den im Moment noch sichtbaren Raster kommen "müssen". Es sollte also nicht all zu schlimm sein, die Auflösung auf 1080p zu belassen(sofern es denn nicht verwaschen wirkt).

Eigentlich wäre SLI/CF am besten, wäre da nicht Microstuttering was mit VR Brillen einfach nicht tragbar ist. Ich denke es wird am Ende wohl auf mindestens highend Maxwell(oder 790er  da ja bei MGPU Karten + NVIDIA das MicroStuttering auf das minimalste reduziert ist) hinauslaufen, wenn man 2014+ was erreichen will. ^^


----------



## Superwip (26. März 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*

Da hat wohl jemand das Dev-Kit mit der ganzen Firma verwechselt 



> Ich empfand die Oculus Rift absolut perfekt vom Tragekomfort, da das Teil fast kein Gewicht mit sich bringt. Auch wenn man mehrere Stunden mit der Brille am Rechner sitzt, stört es nicht.



Ja, die Oculus ist nicht schlecht aber ich denke die Morpheus ist mindestens ebenbürtig. Durch ihren Aufbau "darf" die Morpheus auch schwerer sein ohne das dies den Tragekomfort beeinträchtigt. Mit mehr Gewicht kann man auch sinnvolles anfangen, man hat etwa mehr Spielraum bei der Optik einbauen und auch ein Akku ist eine Option für eine kabellose Variante. 



> Eigentlich wäre SLI/CF am besten, wäre da nicht Microstuttering was mit VR Brillen einfach nicht tragbar ist.



Wenn die beiden Karten jeweils nur das Bild für ein Auge unabhängig von einander rendern nicht...


----------



## lol2k (14. April 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*

Oculus Rift scheint immer mehr Bedeutung zu erlangen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQkOMnrQ-ew
Quelle


Oculus Rift für 3D-Virtual-Reality-Filme - Avatar-Schöpfer James Cameron ist sehr interessiert - News - GameStar.de


----------



## SnugglezNRW (14. April 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*

gepaart mit der kleinen drohne muss das teil richtig bock machen.
muss schon zugeben das die Verlockung sehr groß ist sich so ein Teil zu kaufen.


----------



## Khazar (16. April 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*



lol2k schrieb:


> Oculus Rift scheint immer mehr Bedeutung zu erlangen.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQkOMnrQ-ew
> Quelle
> ...


 
Jop auch schon die Pornoindustrie hat so langsam Geld gerochen. Ich denke spätestens nächstes Jahr werden wir die ersten großen Wellen schlagen sehen bzw. werden wir sehen wie hoch die Wellen denn nun schlagen werden. ^^


----------



## lol2k (11. September 2014)

*AW: Oculus Rift Dev-Kit 2.0 ist offen für Vorbestellungen!*

Es gibt Neuigkeiten zu Oculus Rift!

"Techradar report  multiple sources saying that a limited, Google Glass-style roll-out  will happen "by summer next year". According to one source, this beta  launch could take place as soon as April, 2015. Only a limited number of  kits will be available initially, with Oculus planning to use this  phase to judge consumer and retailer interest."

Quelle


----------

